# IIS Log Analyzer



## Norbert Eder (2. August 2004)

Nachdem ich selbst einen IIS 6 am Laufen habe und ich eigentlich nur kostenpflichtige Statistik-Tools gefunden habe, hab ich mir gestern in aller Schnelle ein entsprechendes Framework gebaut.

Bevor ich dieses jedoch Jedermann zur Verfügung stelle, muss noch getestet werden. Hierfür würde ich noch Logfiles von anderen suchen (da eventuell andere Konfigurationen). Zur Zeit verarbeitet das Tool nur Log-Formate nach dem W3C-Log-Standard (ist default beim IIS). Vielleicht würde jemand IIS-Log-Files fürs Testen zur Verfügung stellen? Falls ja, bitte mit mir per PM Kontakt aufnehmen.

Danke,
Norbert


----------



## TheNBP (4. August 2004)

Also IIS5 Logfiles hätte ich anzubieten. Weiss nicht ob die sich vom denen des IIS6 unterscheiden.

Sind im W3C Format und für jeden Tag ist eine eigene Datei angelegt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. August 2004)

Hi Norbert,

frage doch deinen Serververmieter einfach mal - ich bin recht sicher, dass er dir helfen wird.


----------

